

The meteoric rise of social live-streaming - weareconnect
https://www.connectinternetsolutions.com/social-live-streaming/

======
weareconnect
Meerkat, the new social live-streaming platform developed by Ben Rubin and his
team, undoubtedly dominated discussion at this year’s SXSW festival, with many
heralding the social startup as the breakout app of the event. Has this new
social phenomenon got what it takes to break into the lofty social vernacular?
Or will the Twitter-owned rival, Periscope, be hot on its tail?

